# Started Planning out my bench



## cabomhn (Dec 22, 2012)

Apart from finishing up a few smaller projects in the spring, my main project that I'm hoping to complete for the spring semester is my workbench. I really want to make something that will last for years to come and will serve me well. I was getting tired of drawing up everything by hand so I decided I would give google sketchup a try and design everything with that this time...

[attachment=15029]

Here is the constrained view, no measurements on this one. The space in the middle is going to be used for removable sets of drawers for tool storage, I saw the idea to make the wide stretchers to fit in the tool drawers in one of the fine woodworking articles. I'm going to keep working on the design and hopefully I have everything planned out here in a few days!

- Matt

I guess a few might be interested in some dimensions, at the base it'll be about 29" wide, about 6' long and depending on the thickness of the top about 35" tall, based on the benches I've used in the past it is the most comfortable all around working height for me


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 23, 2012)

I just realized that I posted this in the woodturning sections, if one of the mods could move it to the general woodworking section that would be great.

- Matt


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> I just realized that I posted this in the woodturning sections, if one of the mods could move it to the general woodworking section that would be great.
> 
> - Matt



Is that where you want it Matt?


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 23, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that I posted this in the woodturning sections, if one of the mods could move it to the general woodworking section that would be great.
> ...



Yep, thank you!


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

Finished up the sketch up work today, including laying out the dovetails and how they were going to be put together. The only thing not included in this diagram is the plate to bolt on the smaller vise. Pictures are given in exploded view and assembled view. 

[attachment=15142]
[attachment=15143]
[attachment=15144]
[attachment=15145]

I've really enjoyed getting to learn sketchup a little more, once you get the basic idea behind things it goes pretty quick. Thanks for looking


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2012)

I sure could have used sketchup on this last present I built would have gone much faster, spent 25 hours on it and should have taken 12 at the most . I need to break down and learn it. Nice looking bench.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I sure could have used sketchup on this last present I built would have gone much faster, spent 25 hours on it and should have taken 12 at the most . I need to break down and learn it. Nice looking bench.



I would highly recommend giving it a try. Maybe I'll do a little video tutorial after the holidays.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2012)

Vises get pretty spendy. I settled for an old 10" wilton on the side- bought on Ebay and a single Screw Veritas on the end. if I had it to do over I would do the same on first bench. I plan to build two benches next year-one for me and one for number 2 son. It will be different then first. 
No matter how you build- you will not regret the time on building a bench. I love mine and I really do not see how I build without it........
One thought- do not forget function and replace with style- plenty of projects to put style in.


----------

